# Cheap and best Gaming mouse



## TheMost (Oct 9, 2012)

I was playing battlefield 3 and got fed up with my ordinary mouse which doesn't click properly.. 
Decided to get a gaming mouse ...
I am really am not sure whether i should invest some 2k in a mouse ...

I would like to get a good lasting and comfortable mouse with the best rate possible ..
Do you people recommend me to buy a gaming mouse worth more than 2K ???

I heard that logi. G400 is a good one ...

Can i get anything cool under 1K (if it wasn't a joke ) ?

Please - Need some suggestions whether to get mouse within 1K or go for a better one ..

I am not a hardcore gamer .... 
But often play FPS and Real time strategy games ...


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 10, 2012)

I would say go for g400. It's one of the best mouse and completely worth it. You won't regret it and it will serve you well for atleast 3 years(warranty) which i think makes it a even better deal.


----------



## TheMost (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks that you replied ! 

What about this one ?

Deathadder 

*www.deltapage.com/products/Razer%C2%99-DeathAdder-Mouse-3500-Dpi.html

Also i couldn't find g400 on that page ??? Did i miss it ?


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 10, 2012)

No doubt deathadder is a great mouse but I would still recommend g400. G400 is as good as deathadder, if not better and comes with a 3 year logitech warranty. It's also atleast 500 Rs cheaper than deathadder. Another problem with deathadder is that it has really tiny mouse feet which will deplete even further over time and then it becomes really hard to have perfect control over your aim in FPS games. Thats what i have felt. You can find G400 on flipkart. Check locally for more attractive prices. I guess deltapage doesn't stock logitech mice.


----------



## RON28 (Oct 10, 2012)

Deathadder is really very good...if you want cheap but good gaming mouse...then look for G300 or Razer Abyssus...i have Razer and its near perfection for what i paid. mind you im a CS 1.6 player where mouse's clicks have to be perfectly registered.

if your budget is 2.5K then G400 or DA.

but ask this question to yourself...are you a palm grip or claw grip or finger grip mouse user?


----------



## TheMost (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok i will try g400 
I am a finger grip user !

Found it on flipkart for Rs.2095
Can i go for it ??


----------



## iittopper (Oct 10, 2012)

Definitely not ! Too much overpriced . It was available for rs 1500 in mdcomputer or hardwire.in ( dont remember exactly) . Can you get it locally?


----------



## TheMost (Oct 10, 2012)

*www.ebay.in/itm/Logitech-Optical-G...ltDomain_203&hash=item3378b69fb1#ht_655wt_932

Infibeam - Rs.1400


----------



## iittopper (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ out of stock. Try buytheprice.com


----------



## TheMost (Oct 10, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Definitely not ! Too much overpriced . It was available for rs 1500 in mdcomputer or hardwire.in ( dont remember exactly) . Can you get it locally?



Oh thank god u saved ma money ....
BOth the sites you mentioned sells it at 1.7K (approx)


In buytheprice - it states 1yr warranty - wasnt it supposed to be 3 yrs ?
I'm in chennai !

Where can i get a best deal for this logitech g400 in chennai ??
Which shop in ritchie street ?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 10, 2012)

I dont think you will get it below 1.6k locally .


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 11, 2012)

even on flipkart it was 1650 but now it has gone up to 2050 so i guess what "iittopper" has said is correct


----------



## dan4u (Oct 11, 2012)

definitely Logitech G400, I got it from ebay for 1.7k, but the seller I got it from has delisted the item, now I couldn't find it for less than 1.8k. try contacting the seller I got it from, maybe they'll relist it. most other sites are selling it for 2k n above.


----------



## TheMost (Oct 11, 2012)

OK .. Thanks 

So shall i buy it from mdcomputers or hardwire ?

They are reliable ??

or should i buy from ebay for 1.8K ?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ yes they are i purchased G400 from hardwire.in two weeks back for 1499/-


----------



## TheMost (Oct 11, 2012)

So i can go with hardwire or spend a few rupees and go with ebay  ??

Is hardwire reliable ??


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ now it not showing in hardwire offer so better check local market or go for ebay with coupon


----------



## TheMost (Oct 11, 2012)

bought it from local market at 1.7K

Using that...


----------



## iittopper (Oct 11, 2012)

^^hmm congrats ! I hope you have decent mouse pad to make it perform 100% . BTW dont forget to post the pic !!


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ Agreed. You do need a decent gaming grade mouse pad to use the mouse's full potential.


----------



## dan4u (Oct 12, 2012)

^ yep that's right, I'd suggest you to get the Razer Goliathus - Fragged Omega Mouse Pad


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 12, 2012)

Congo mate ,,,


----------



## TheMost (Oct 12, 2012)

another 0.5 k for a mousepad ??? 

Anyhow thanks for the link ... Ill get that too ..

Here, the showoff

*i1307.photobucket.com/albums/s590/sakthi23ganesh/20121011_210204_zpsf950b0dd.jpg
*i1307.photobucket.com/albums/s590/sakthi23ganesh/20121011_210420_zps880cc017.jpg
*i1307.photobucket.com/albums/s590/sakthi23ganesh/20121011_211242_zps0a7228f8.jpg


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 12, 2012)

omg keychain! I want! Where'd you get it from?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome key chain !!


----------



## TheMost (Oct 12, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> omg keychain! I want! Where'd you get it from?





iittopper said:


> Awesome key chain !!



You people mean the black one or the yellow opener ??
I got it from delta ( Ritchie st ) .... they gave it as a complement ...


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 12, 2012)

^^ i got only bulky packaging bags as goodies. Nice one..


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 12, 2012)

congrats! you made an awesome choice, won't regret it . Just get the mousepad and get ready to pawn


----------



## TheMost (Oct 14, 2012)

Got the Goliathus control edition as suggested by dan4u ..

Got it from the same shop in ritchie street ... For 540K .. I Didn't bargain ..
Really excellent pad !


----------



## dan4u (Oct 14, 2012)

^ congrats man, happy shooting


----------

